

SB Hackercast #1 Clojure, Python & Ops, and Ninjas - andrewvc
http://www.sbhackercast.com/2012/02/12/episode-1-first-podcast.html

======
audreyr
A podcast by Python open-source developer Daniel Greenfeld and Clojure/Ruby
open-source developer Andrew Cholakian. Very interesting to hear the differing
viewpoints and see where they converge.

------
lastkarrde
Please level out the mic levels using a program such as levelator
(<http://www.conversationsnetwork.org/levelator>). I was listening to the show
with headphones and some of the laughing and the "oh god" at the end really
hurt :(

Other than that the show was great. The topics you guys covered were
interesting and you both know what you're talking about. Can't wait for the
next show :)

